

Ask HN: Stock Market SMS Alert Service? - hella

I've got a new idea for a startup. I need your help.<p>1) What do you think: a service that lets you creates sms alerts for various stock market events? (For instance, text me if GOOG drops below X in the next Y hours.)<p>2) I've only found a few sites that do this now. (ex: http://www.acestockalerts.com/home/) I'm not too familiar with the stock market. Is the dearth of such services because they're not useful? Would this service in fact be useful?<p>3) If it would be useful to investors, what features would you recommend I start with?<p>Please be absolutely, painfully honest.
======
there
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1600812>

